# removing boiled linseed oil



## sloman (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi thanks for reading this. I recently had pine beams sandblasted in attic, then spent a couple of weeks wirebrushing them and bringing them back to natural wood and they look great. Unfortunatley we were advised to linseed oil them with boiled linseed and after one was done we were devastated to find that they were really dark and deep red in colour and we really want to get them back to how they were before the linseed oil was applied. *Does anyone have any suggestions for removing the linseed* *oil and getting it back to to the natural look it had before?. Thank you. *
*This is how we feel following lots of hard graft only to find it ruined *


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Using paint thinner (mineral spirits) and rags is one way. You'll have to get it wet enough to wipe down and using clean rags to get the oil off. What will also happen is it will dilute the existing oil into the pores. Not too much else you can do. You can get the content pretty well removed and diluted, and then let dry. I doubt you will get it all out.


----------



## sloman (Oct 6, 2007)

*removing linseed oil*

Thank you for your advice, I have decided to have the beam sandblasted again, as time is an issue and I/we had already spent a week or so stripping the beams downs with a wire brush in a drill.

Thanks again for the advice it was much appreciated...

Andy


----------

